# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται Lovebird

## Kyriakos

Ηρθε η ώρα να ετοιμάσουμε και την αγγελία για τον Κυριάκο.

Πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε και στην ενότητα "Παρουσιαστείτε!".  

Ο Κυριάκος είναι μάλλον ένα υβρίδιο (όπως μας πληροφόρησαν οι φίλοι του forum) μεταξύ lovebird roseicollis & fischers lovebird. Τον έχουμε μαζί μας περίπου 1 χρόνο (μας ήρθε από το παράθυρο) και είναι μία χαρά. Επειδή έχουμε 2 θηλυκά roseicollis που δεν είναι και πολύ φιλικά μαζί του και ο ίδιος είναι πολύ φοβισμένος ακόμη με τους ανθρώπους θέλουμε να τον δώσουμε σε κάποιον που να θελήσει να ασχοληθεί μαζί του και να του βρει και παρεούλα να μην είναι μόνος του. Γι΄αυτό θα θέλαμε να ξέρει από lovebirds και θα ήταν πιό βολικό να είναι κοντά στην Αθήνα. Επειδή θα μας λείψει, θέλουμε να μαθαίνουμε νέα του τακτικά.  

Επίσης να σας πούμε ότι είναι πολύ ζωηρός, πετάει όλο του φαγητό κάτω και μασουλάει όλα τα παιχνίδια του! 


Να και κάποιες φωτό.










(στη μεση, τα αλλα πουλακια δεν ειναι μερος της αγελιας)

----------


## Panosfx

Κουκλος ειναι!Μακαρι να τον παρει καποιος που θα τον προσεχει και θα τον αγαπησει!
Θα τον επαιρνα εγω αλλα προλαβα και πηρα αλλο πουλι...

----------


## wizardbeats

με ενδιαδερει εμενα.ειλικρινα θα εχει την αγαπη μου και θα εχεισ καθε μερα νεα του

----------


## nikolas

με ενδιαφει και εμενα το lovebird σου.(θα κανει και παρεα με το budgie μου οταν θα ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι του)και επισης να ξερεις οτι θα περναει μια χαρα.σου εχω γραψει και πμ.(μενω και Αθηνα)!

----------


## nikolas

στειλε μου πμ οταν μπορεις.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ευχαριστώ όλους, είδα γρήγορα και τα πμ. Θα επανέλθω το βραδάκι διότι τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά. 
Λίνα

----------


## nikolas

οκ!!!!!

----------


## wizardbeats

εχουμε καθολου νεα για την μικρο μασ φιλο??

----------


## Kyriakos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Τώρα βλέπω τα διάφορα μηνύματα και θα απαντήσω.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

τι γλυκός...!!!!!να τον χαίρεσαι...κρίμα που τον δίνεις!!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> τι γλυκός...!!!!!να τον χαίρεσαι...κρίμα που τον δίνεις!!!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ! Και εγώ στενοχωριέμαι πολύ (γι' αυτό αργήσαμε τοοοοσο πολύ να βάλουμε την αγγελία) αλλά οι 2 θηλυκές που έχουμε (roseicollis) είναι πολύ ζόρικες και δεν τον κάνουν παρέα. Οταν πάει κοντά τους τον διώχνουν, οπότε δεν έχει παρεούλα. Είναι δε πολύ φοβισμένος ακόμη και δεν επικοινωνεί με τους ανθρώπους, γι' αυτό και ψάχνουμε κάποιον να ξέρει από lovebirds και να τον αναλάβει. Ειδικά εάν έχει και άλλα lovebirds (πιό δεκτικά από τις δικές μας) να είναι πιό ευτυχισμένος εκεί.

----------


## wizardbeats

στεναχωριεμαι που ειναι μονοσ του.φερτον απο εδω... ::  να κανει παρεα με τον ντουντου και την τζουτζου..(συντομα θα γινουν 4 φιλαρακια καθως περιμενω και ενα κοκατιλακι).χαχαχαχα...το παρτυ δεν σταματαααααααααααα.. ::

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Με το κλουβι το χαρισεις????

----------


## Kyriakos

Ναι μάλλον, γιατί το έχει συνηθίσει.

----------


## Kyriakos

Επίσης, εκτός από το τα π.μνμ που έχω στείλει, να ενημερώσω ότι έχω υποσχεθεί να περιμένω μία απάντηση (ελπίζω σύντομα). Μόλις έχω νέα (θετικά ή αρνητικά) θα επανέλθω.

ευχαριστώ, καλή συνέχεια  :Bird1:

----------


## nikolas

αμα δεν το παρει αυτος που περιμενεις την απαντηση του εγω εδω ειμαι(θα κανει και παρεα με το budgie μου που ειναι και στο ιδιο μεγεθος)!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

και με τα δικα μου θα κανει παρεα που τα εχω εκπαιδευμενα και ειναι και 2 και σε μεγαλο κλουβι!!!!!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Μακαρι να βρει ενα καλο σπιτι.Θα το ηθελα και εγω εαν με αφηναν οι γονεις μου αλλα που τετοια τυχη.Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλης ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα βρει ενα πολυ καλο σπιτι που θα τον φροντιζει  :Happy:

----------


## akoylini

*συγνωμη που παρεμβαινω ,lovebird με bugie ειναι ακρως επικυνδινο καθως τα lovebird ειναι επιθετικα πουλια,δεν φοβουνται ακομα και σε Μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους να επιτεθουν.*

----------


## Kyriakos

Καλησπέρα,
Να ευχαριστήσω όλους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τον πιτσιρίκο και να σας πω ότι ο Κυριάκος  ::  θα κάνει πλέον παρέα με τα υπόλοιπα lovebirds της Φανής (Oneiropagida).  

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους!



Παρακαλώ να κλείσει η αγγελία.

----------


## mitsman

Καλυτερο lovebirdoγονεα δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να βρειτε ποτε!!!!!!!!

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση, η αγγελια έκλεισε!

----------

